# have a dosed this correct??



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Im sure this gets asked alot so i apologise in advance however ive just mixed and shot my peptides and im not convinved iv done it right despite checking and reading up, iv done it before however the needles have changed and it just doesnt seem right?

New needles are the nevershare blue with 0.1,0.2 where as before they were the orange tops with 10,20,30 etc... Anyway does this seem right

GHRP2 5mg- Mixed with 2ml BW >> Drew out 2 ticks for 100mcg shot?

CJC DAC 2mg= Mixed with 1ml BW>> Drew out 13 ticks for 500mcg shot?


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Seen as no one has the answer now I know it I will share it myself to save anyone making the same mistake as me!!

for the doses I put down yes it was correct HOWEVER for my cjc dac dose I wanted 500mg NOT 500mcg which is what I'd got, big difference between the two! If you using a peptide calculator make sure you put the right numbers in


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Shreddedbeef said:


> Seen as no one has the answer now I know it I will share it myself to save anyone making the same mistake as me!!
> 
> for the doses I put down yes it was correct HOWEVER for my cjc dac dose I wanted 500mg NOT 500mcg which is what I'd got, big difference between the two! If you using a peptide calculator make sure you put the right numbers in


You are dosing 500mg of cjc dac, you sure about that?

If you want 500mcg of cjc dac using 1ml with 2mg of powder, you will need to draw 2.5 ticks. 5 ticks would be 1mg.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Post pics of the pin to be sure. Glad you're sorted.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why on GODs earth would you want to use 500mg of CJC DAC when clinical high dose trials only use 6mg? i can be pretty certain for the sake of your PG you are not using 500mg


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Im doing 500mg Monday wednesday friday PM and also saturation dose of mod+GHRP2 in the am before my cardio

*edit 500mcg! so 1.5mg per week


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ha ha thats what i thought lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

never share blues have 10 ticks per 10 units, regular slin pins are 5 ticks per 10 units.. if I am correct

never shares 1 tick = 1 unit

regular slin pins 1 tick = 2 units


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

dbaird said:


> never share blues have 10 ticks per 10 units, regular slin pins are 5 ticks per 10 units.. if I am correct
> 
> never shares 1 tick = 1 unit
> 
> regular slin pins 1 tick = 2 units


so are you saying i should adjust wat i draw out??


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

you are probably under.. 1ml insulin syringe can have 50 or 100 tick marks depending on the brand. Never share have 100. The oranage tops have 50. so 4 ticks= 4 units never share, 4 tickes = 8 units on the orange ones.

I would prefer someone to clarify though before taking my word for it.

@Pscarb when you say 5 ticks do you mean to the number 10 on the insulin needle or half way?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys you have to learn to look at this in the term of IU on the insulin needle, if you have a 1ml insulin needle then you will find the small ticks are 2iu and the larger ticks count up in 10iu amounts, if you are using a half a ML insulin needle the small ticks are 1iu and the larger ticks count up in 5iu doses

but it is clearly seen on any needle what is 10iu as there is the number 10 next to the tick........

look at it this way if you mix 2mg vial of peptide with 2ml of water each 10iu mark will equal 100mcg


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> guys you have to learn to look at this in the term of IU on the insulin needle, if you have a 1ml insulin needle then you will find the small ticks are 2iu and the larger ticks count up in 10iu amounts, if you are using a half a ML insulin needle the small ticks are 1iu and the larger ticks count up in 5iu doses
> 
> but it is clearly seen on any needle what is 10iu as there is the number 10 next to the tick........
> 
> look at it this way if you mix 2mg vial of peptide with 2ml of water each 10iu mark will equal 100mcg


paul he is not talking about an insuling needle he is talking about a 1ml syringe from a needle exchange..

here is a pic kind of comparing the 2.. notice the 100iu syringe has 5 ticks per 10 units and the 1ml has 10 ticks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

insulin needle/syringe same thing to me as they are joined together......

still they both say the same thing, both hold 1ml of fluid both have increments of 10 sorry mate i really don't understand the confusion to be honest but hey.......

so both are 1ml syringes, both go up in increments of 10iu (thick black lines with number) both the same thing really


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

yeh but your not on about measuring in 10iu we are on about measuring by the smaller ticks. one syringe has 50 ticks the other has 100. on one syringe a tick equals 2iu on the other it equals 1iu.. quite a big difference imo



Pscarb said:


> guys you have to learn to look at this in the term of IU on the insulin needle, i*f you have a 1ml insulin needle then you will find the small ticks are 2iu* and the larger ticks count up in 10iu amounts, if you are using a half a ML insulin needle the small ticks are 1iu and the larger ticks count up in 5iu doses


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dbaird said:


> yeh but your not on about measuring in 10iu we are on about measuring by the smaller ticks. one syringe has 50 ticks the other has 100. on one syringe a tick equals 2iu on the other it equals 1iu.. quite a big difference imo


but any sensible person knows what the smaller ticks represent to be fair mate this is a pointless debate as looking at the syringes it is clear one counts up in 2iu the other 1iu so i really cannot see the issue, honestly i can't


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Shreddedbeef said:


> Im sure this gets asked alot so i apologise in advance however ive just mixed and shot my peptides and im not convinved iv done it right despite checking and reading up, iv done it before however the needles have changed and it just doesnt seem right?
> 
> New needles are the nevershare blue with 0.1,0.2 where as before they were the orange tops with 10,20,30 etc... Anyway does this seem right
> 
> ...


Because the op asked mate.. that was the point of the thread... not trying to be argumentative I am just trying to make sure he got the correct Information... @Pscarb


----------

